# 05 Spec-V stock grill mod



## Ryan Coyne (Jul 31, 2005)

Alright, anyone with a good eye for cosmetic mods let me know what you think about removing the large nissan plate on the front and putting an se-r emblem with black mesh ...... as well as cutting off the plastic cross bar things on the bottom piece of the bumper and replacing it with black mesh as well......

im thinking about doing this on my silver 05 sentra-spec-v....i'v already removed the sentra badge and i want to do something about that cheesey grill......but it must stay stock...... (sleeper)


thnks :cheers:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well if you want it to be stock take off the SE-R crap and stick on 1.8 emblems.


----------



## Ryan Coyne (Jul 31, 2005)

thnks but no thnks.... by stock i meant the body i dont give a shit about the badges really.... i looked at some pics of a modded 04 stock grill they helped but thanks anyway......





asleepz said:


> Well if you want it to be stock take off the SE-R crap and stick on 1.8 emblems.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

Ryan Coyne said:


> thnks but no thnks.... by stock i meant the body i dont give a shit about the badges really.... i looked at some pics of a modded 04 stock grill they helped but thanks anyway......



can u show me the pix and info on the modded stock grill? i hate that grey thing in the middle...


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

what performance mods have you done ?

Cuase if non...then its not really a "sleeper"


----------



## Cambodia (Jul 22, 2005)

I have a 2004 spec and I'd also like to remove that big chunk of ugly nissan plastic. I like the grill its just the plastic thing thats bothering me. ANy chance I could just remove the plastic emblem and keep the rest of the grill or replace it will a very similar plastic grill?


----------



## Ryan Coyne (Jul 31, 2005)

damonfong0 said:


> can u show me the pix and info on the modded stock grill? i hate that grey thing in the middle...



page three cosmetics "2004 sentra grill" 

a few pics


----------



## Ryan Coyne (Jul 31, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> what performance mods have you done ?
> 
> Cuase if non...then its not really a "sleeper"



you are completely right but i am putting a turbo on my car and im not wasting any money putting anything on that will be covered in the kit ....

right now im just screwing around trying to make my car "mine" ....

you know ?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I feel ya on personalization....thats cool though.

Well, let us know how it turns out with the turbo, and get some pics up when u do.....

take it easy.


----------

